# $$$ Money $$$



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

JS is way to polite to bring this up, I'm not. :mrgreen: He put a box at the top of the page marked Donations. Those of you that enjoy this forum may want to kick a few bucks his way to help out with the bills. There is no "suggested" donation any and all are appreciated and no pressure to donate.

He had no idea I was posting this as I said he's way to polite to do this.

Thanks in advance to anyone that helps out.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

As much as I love this forum and all the members here I have to say no I can't donate. Sorry, but every cent I make goes to my girlfriend and son.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Once again, I'm blind and/or dumb. Where is the donation box????


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Once again, I'm blind and/or dumb. Where is the donation box????


The Donate button is under the words HandGunForum.Net


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Its not there for me......Ship, js, help a brother out........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Since this deals w/ donations, I really didn't want to get involved w/ this thread - but you asked for help.

First, its location sorta depends on what "skin" you are using to view the site. I use the HexFluid one (there is a thread in the Forum Announcement section explaining how to change this, incase U missed it).

Anyway, while the list of buttons are at different places on the various skins, it basically appears in the same row of buttons as the "New Posts" button - at the top of the page near the main banner.

U can also go to the very bottom of the main page and see it at the bottom of the screen as well. See it?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Found it. I'll classify it under the 'blind' status.

Thanks for the help


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

BTT :smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

C'mon folks. Instead of buying a box of ammo, send old js some money for upkeep and software. It won't hurt but just a minute. :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> C'mon folks. Instead of buying a box of ammo, send old js some money for upkeep and software. It won't hurt but just a minute. :mrgreen:


+1 every little bit helps folks....:smt071


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> +1 every little bit helps folks....:smt071


+2 a lotta bit helps too! :draw:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*...?*

Bueller..Bueller.........Bueller..........?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I want you to donate. :smt077


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

2400 said:


> I want you to donate. :smt077


 Can you send her over to my house so we could talk about it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

*Free Bump!*

How's this for a bump?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Pony up.....boys & girls*

nice little nudge there, Charlie.......... :smt023


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

Charlie said:


> How's this for a bump?


Looks like the Captain was pre-occupied. Or maybe he was at sea too long and was looking at something else.\"doggy:


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I'll donate, but I will *not* use PayPal - they are proven to be notoriously anti-gun.

Shipreck, if you can e-mail me an address, I'll be glad to send you a check.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

bump


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> I'll donate, but I will *not* use PayPal - they are proven to be notoriously anti-gun.
> 
> Shipreck, if you can e-mail me an address, I'll be glad to send you a check.


If we could set up through another online payment service, that would be nice. I like PayPal for the convenience aspect but their anti-gun sentiment really does bug me.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Boss says about next Wedsday. Paypal no way.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, they are the easiest, I believe - most widespread anyway - I know what ya mean, thugh.

JS has a PO Box if people are not comfortable w/ online stuff. If ya PM him, he'll give it to you.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I found and clicked the Donate button.

There's an address there for sending checks.

I'll get one out this week.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

BUMP!

Ya' know, with 731 members registered right now.....If only 1/2 the member ship sends js $20 he'll have $7310, if 1/2 send only $10 he'll have $3655 for software or hardware upgrade, etc. Hmmmmm...................:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, we appreciate any donation to the forum - JS is out of pocket quite a bit. I think a half-dozen or so members have contributed, and we appreciate it. He has made it real clear that he's not out asking for money. In fact, this was never a planned thing - not until several people offered. Then, JS started to add up his total expenses, and was very surprised.

Anyway, I think both he and I make it a point to stay off of this topic. And, I usually only jump into this thread if there is a question about something.

As traffic increases here, he may have to start purchasing more bandwidth. But for now - things have been working out ok.

Anyway - we hope everyone enjoys the site. And, we appreciate U guys who have pitched in


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

How much does it cost for him to run this site?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't wanna answer for JS or make him uncomfortable. You would have tp PM him for that info...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> How much does it cost for him to run this site?


Sixty gazillion dollars..................don't ask questions, just send mo' money :goofy:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Sixty gazillion dollars..................don't ask questions, just send mo' money :goofy:


+1

And send lots......... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Sixty gazillion dollars...........




I left my wallet in my patrol car so I will have to do it l8a.

:smt1099


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

bump :smt023


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

*That's what I like about this forum...unabashed, irreverent, shameless....even an occasional cheescake pic....you have some of my dough...will send via USPS...now where is the donor button or address?*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *That's what I like about this forum...unabashed, irreverent, shameless....even an occasional cheescake pic....you have some of my dough...will send via USPS...now where is the donor button or address?*


PM JS for that - he took it down yesterday - someone ripped him on his paypal account and emptied out his entire checking account. He is still trying to get his money back. he told me he may post his story up to warn people about Paypal. Personally, I NEVER hook my bank acct to Paypal. I ONLY use my credit card to make payments on Paypal. I never accept payments thru paypal. I have heard so many horror stories. And, now JS suffered a similiar fate.

Anyway, he may throw up a page for mail in donations. So, for now, PM him for that address.


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Bad news. I think a lot of us would appreciate knowing how to avoid similar problems with PayPal. Anti-gun stance or not, I previously thought this was one of the safer and more convenient ways of making payments over the internet...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, for 1 - I have heard many people getting their accounts frozen (some w/ sizable amounts of $) for using paypal in gun related transactions - frozen for 6 months. And, these victims never get any response from paypal other than the automated e-mails. Never a real person.

That's not what happened to JS as I understand it, though. He doesn't know how it happened, as he never fell for one of those fake e-mails that lures ya into giving away your password...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

In short, my checking account was cleaned out... to the tune of $2,100.00. At this point, according to my bank, there are 2 possibilities... First, PayPal's server security was compromised and my personal bank info was taken. Second, Ebay's server security was compromised and my personal bank info was taken... Well, Ebay and Paypal are the same damn company now! Two $1,000.00 Ebay gift certificates were purchased with the stolen funds, that's how I found the missing money. While at the bank they printed out this month's statement, which I had not recieved by mail yet, and found the 2 purchases that were made within 2 minutes of each other.......... on 08-02-2006...last Wednesday.

What a week...Storm damage to my home, money ripped off...and for the icing on the cake... I asked a girl out that I've been interested in... She said Yes!!! , but it turns out she's living with a guy!!! :smt011 I give up! I think i'm more pissed off about the girl than anything else... Anyway...

Needless to say, I'll never use paypal or ebay ever again. I've survived 30+ years without it and I'm sure do just fine without it for another 30+.

So, I've got a PO Box and if anyone would like to send a donation for the site, you can send it the good ole' fashion way...
The United States Mail System :smt1099

PO Box info:

*Jeff Swanson
PO Box 9952
Greensboro, NC 27429*

I also want say Thank You to everyone who has donated...it has definitely helped and is really appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

:smt165 Looks like it's time to bump this again.:smt165 :smt1097


----------

